# Germany trip post



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

i have just spent over an hour typing our part 2 Germany stellplatz trip only to find when I try and post it I get a message "no mode selected" after I have done a spell check. How can I recover the message when this happens - it is very frustrating. 

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Write it offline / in word first?

Then copy, paste and format etc.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree. Either type it in word or when your finished highlight the whole thing and right click and select copy. That way if t fails you can just start again in an empty post and right click and paste and it will all come back.

I often do this when on a dodgy connection or if doing a long post. Can't figure out how to do it on this iPhone though.

Anyway do it again so we can find out about your Germany trip!


----------

